# foods to help me bulk



## jazzo1 (Jul 20, 2013)

Hey im starting a bulk and am going to be eating more that usually would..

What foods would you guys recommend to help me hit my calorie numbers im recommended to bulk by 3500 calories..

I have seen a lot of diets on here using whole milk

any other high calorie cheap foods??


----------



## 2004mark (Oct 26, 2013)

What you were eating before... just more of it


----------



## jazzo1 (Jul 20, 2013)

I don't think a bulking shake will cut it anymore....


----------



## G-man99 (Jul 15, 2008)

jazzo1 said:


> I don't think a bulking shake will cut it anymore....


Have 2 then


----------



## AestheticManlet (Jun 12, 2012)

Extra virgin olive oil, full fat milk, oats. They're some of the main things in my diet at the moment lol.


----------



## Robbiedbee (Nov 27, 2013)

Start your day with whole eggs and oats. Milk, eggs, oats are all fantastic when bulking and cheap.


----------



## jazzo1 (Jul 20, 2013)

whole milk, oats, peanuts, peanut butter, tuna.... this is the trend im noticing for foods on this site... ad in a protein drink from myprotein as well... I also eat a lot of bananas..


----------



## PHMG (Jun 15, 2010)

jazzo1 said:


> whole milk, oats, peanuts, peanut butter, tuna.... this is the trend im noticing for foods on this site... ad in a protein drink from myprotein as well... I also eat a lot of bananas..


Tuna??? No no no, mince beef if looking for extra calories and protein. Saturated fat from meats is also good.


----------



## jazzo1 (Jul 20, 2013)

minced beef interesting okay...


----------



## G-man99 (Jul 15, 2008)

PHMG said:


> Tuna??? No no no, mince beef if looking for extra calories and protein. Saturated fat from meats is also good.


I use lean 10% minced beef most days to take advantage of the natural fats


----------



## jazzo1 (Jul 20, 2013)

from where exactly its expensive on tesco


----------



## funkdocta (May 29, 2013)

Peanut butter and coconut oil!


----------



## PHMG (Jun 15, 2010)

jazzo1 said:


> from where exactly its expensive on tesco


It's £3.00 for 700g :lol: hardly what id call expensive.


----------



## G-man99 (Jul 15, 2008)

Sainsburys where doing 3 x 575g packs for £10

Mince is cheap, about the same price as chicken meal per meal


----------



## jazzo1 (Jul 20, 2013)

Okay il go get some, what about liddles? aha they always have cheap food there..


----------



## PHMG (Jun 15, 2010)

jazzo1 said:


> Okay il go get some, what about liddles? aha they always have cheap food there..


If you have one close by. Beef is king for extra calories in my opinion.

And person dependent, you can also use a lot of sugars post workout. Doughnuts or chocolate eclairs are my new favourites.


----------



## Bish83 (Nov 18, 2009)

jazzo1 said:


> minced beef interesting okay...


The legend bulked up on ice cream apparently


----------



## jazzo1 (Jul 20, 2013)

er... I heard if you go with ITFYM you can use icecream to help you hit your numbers.. if your short at the end of the day aha...

Yeh theres a liddles near by Il look at the deals..


----------



## constantbulk (Dec 27, 2010)

gold top milk 37g protein 810 kcals per litre, works for me I just drink it between meals and make my shakes with it.


----------

